# Best ISP for Online Gaming in a rural area?



## AlexG1989 (May 24, 2009)

I'd like to know what is the best Internet Service Provider for online gaming in rural areas.

Both HughesNet and WildBlue are out of the question because of their high latency issues. Satellite Internet in general is out of the question I think. What are my other options?

I'm currently on dial-up so i'm experiencing alot of lag when I try to play games online....


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

if your in new york, new jersey, or Connecticut too I believe you can get optimum online, thats what I have good internet get the basic one, optimum online boost is a waste of money. Or maybe version? I heard there decent. let me do some research, I think I know some site with ISPs, gotta recall the name.


----------

